# How To Grow Green Algae For Otocinclus In A Planted Tank?



## AZGuppyGuy (Mar 14, 2021)

I got some otocinclus (FINALLY!) but realized my tank doesn't get *NEARLY *as much as I would need to sustain their diet. I've tried looking into tutorials on how to do so, but I haven't been able to find one in a planted tank. They say you need high phospates and nitrates, excessive light, and Seachem Flourish. However, I have an overabundance of plants in my tank, which essentially sucks up all that before algae can grow. Any tips?


----------



## Mark Fisher (Dec 29, 2011)

You can give them algae wafers, blanched zucchini, strips of nori, etc., in lieu of growing algae.


----------



## stlhokie (Aug 21, 2018)

First person in the history of the planted tank hobby that wants to grow algae rather than eliminate it


----------



## robmcd (Sep 8, 2020)

stlhokie said:


> First person in the history of the planted tank hobby that wants to grow algae rather than eliminate it


I was going to reply this same thing earlier but held back.


----------



## vanostav61 (May 8, 2020)

Really, the Ottos are not worthy turning your thank into an algae mess. You can try algae wafers but Ottos are very picky eaters.

Generally I think they should be fine since your tank is planted they should not be starving. You will see them grazing on plant leaves.

I don't feed mine anything and they are fine, had them for months now.


----------



## Griznatch (Nov 9, 2020)

I've had otos for a couple years now. Once they get established (meaning they survive the shipping and sitting at fish store with little to no good oto food), they'll eat algae as well as veggies. Mine really like blanched dandelion leaves, zuchinni, spinach. If you really want them to have "fresh" algae, you could just place some smooth rocks in a a container with water. Leave it outside, some daylight will grow algae pretty fast...


----------



## AZGuppyGuy (Mar 14, 2021)

Griznatch said:


> I've had otos for a couple years now. Once they get established (meaning they survive the shipping and sitting at fish store with little to no good oto food), they'll eat algae as well as veggies. Mine really like blanched dandelion leaves, zuchinni, spinach. If you really want them to have "fresh" algae, you could just place some smooth rocks in a a container with water. Leave it outside, some daylight will grow algae pretty fast...


Ooh! That might actually work! Thanks for the tip. (Besides, this is AZ (A LITERALLY HELLHOLE), so that won't be too hard)


----------



## brendon- (Mar 11, 2020)

My otos can be picky when it comes to veggies, and for some reason they just don't seem to locate them. Who knows, but they definitely loves surfaces like glass, stones or wood to graze from. In the winter months when my ambient light goes down, I notice my tanks look especially clean, and they tend to a look a little thinner. I've had luck using repashy solient green. You can basically mix it with some water and make a paste and coat a stone with it, let it dry a bit, and then stick it in your tank, and they'll be able to graze from it.


----------



## Aquascaper1 (Jan 17, 2020)

stlhokie said:


> First person in the history of the planted tank hobby that wants to grow algae rather than eliminate it


--------------

this could be the 1st time I have read someone is having problems growing enough algae and want alot more as an objective.

I have (6) Otos and they latch on to different plants throughout the day and move onto the glass surface at times as well. They are in motion. In addition every other day I feed the (4) Corys, (1) Clown Pleco and the (6) Otos a few sinking wafers, spirulina or algae wafers that sink to the bottom. The Corys always go for them and sometimes the Otos join in as well if they aren't getting enough from cleaning the tank.


----------



## butchblack (Oct 25, 2019)

Along with everything else, try keeping your light on a bit longer. I'd do it in 1 hr increases and give it a month or two before adding more time.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Mine never algae wafers, but they would graze on blanched zucchini. I grew algae on extra rocks for them for a while- put some rocks in tank water in a sunny windowsill, put them in the tank, when the otos cleaned them off, swap w/another one from the container. Couldn't keep up with their appetite, though! They'd have all the rocks I offered clean of algae before more grew on the rocks in the windowsill. Worked much better when I had just enough biofilm on the glass and plants in the tank for them to graze continually.


----------



## jadavis99 (Feb 13, 2021)

AZGuppyGuy said:


> I got some otocinclus (FINALLY!) but realized my tank doesn't get *NEARLY *as much as I would need to sustain their diet. I've tried looking into tutorials on how to do so, but I haven't been able to find one in a planted tank. They say you need high phospates and nitrates, excessive light, and Seachem Flourish. However, I have an overabundance of plants in my tank, which essentially sucks up all that before algae can grow. Any tips?


You might want to look into some of the Repashy foods as well.



AZGuppyGuy said:


> I got some otocinclus (FINALLY!) but realized my tank doesn't get *NEARLY *as much as I would need to sustain their diet. I've tried looking into tutorials on how to do so, but I haven't been able to find one in a planted tank. They say you need high phospates and nitrates, excessive light, and Seachem Flourish. However, I have an overabundance of plants in my tank, which essentially sucks up all that before algae can grow. Any tips?


You might want to look at some of the Repashy foods as well.


----------



## darkside_dave (May 24, 2021)

Here's a video that may work for you showing how to coat decor with Repashy to feed your algae eaters:






I have been feeding my otos frozen chunks of Soylent Green. They seem to be doing fine with it so far.


----------

